# 2017 bmw x5 35i M sport package



## newbiebmw888 (Aug 11, 2021)

hello,
I am new to BMW, all i ever own was Acura. I think it was time for a switch
i found a
2017 BMW X5 35I M sport package
5 seater.
50, 000 km with extended warranty 3 more years.

what are the known problems that i would run into?


----------



## HotGrbg (Apr 23, 2021)

Oil pan gasket, oil filter housing gasket, valve cover, water pump, rear diff leaks, axle boots, sway links, thrust rod bushings, eventually valvetronic motor with eccentric shaft, hatch rattles, tires, maintenance


----------

